# Why Mommy Won't Let Him Be King...



## celtic_crippler (Jul 7, 2009)

Classic...ROFL


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2009)

That's the Vulcan Mind Meld, 2 fisted technique.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2009)

Love it! It's good to be the king, as Mel Brooks would say.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 7, 2009)

British Prince, Roman Hands, Russian Fingers.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 7, 2009)

Here let me put that medal on you again, its not quite rightnope that didnt work either, hmmm, let me try it this way. Nope. Damn it, Im not leaving till I get this medal on you properly, even if it takes all night.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2009)

Notice all the guys are looking carefully straight ahead, each one thinking "It's good to be a Prince."


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, it's not her fault... she does sorta ... stand out.


----------

